# The Roaches wallabies



## belboid (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.roaches.org.uk/wallabies.htm

Often feared to be extinct now, no sightings in two years.  But they're still there!  Or at least one of them.

Was quite a surprise when someone said 'there's a wallaby' and, upon turning round, he wasn't completely full of shit. What do the poor buggers eat out there??


----------



## baldrick (Mar 31, 2009)

aren't they vegetarian?

i'm going climbing there in a few weeks, i'll let you know if i see any


----------



## Fledgling (Apr 6, 2009)

Quality, ages since I've been down, was thinking of walking over one weekend and now there's a chance of wallaby spotting I'm defintely going. Of course this coming weekend might not be the best time!


----------



## moose (Apr 8, 2009)

I haven't seen them for a while - glad to know they're still there


----------



## belboid (Apr 9, 2009)

a better pic


----------

